
Amazon SageMaker - Accelerating Machine Learning - dcu
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/sagemaker/
======
sidjoshi
Docs:
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/sagemaker/latest/dg/whatis.html](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/sagemaker/latest/dg/whatis.html)

